
Why I Left Stack Overflow - gortok
https://jlericson.com/2020/01/17/leaving_stack.html
======
pettycashstash2
Why the need to insert that you’ve had a privileged life, white etc. you
should attempt to do your best irregardless of background.

~~~
jlericson
I mean, do your best, sure. But I've literally been offered jobs because
friends and relatives have connections that aren't available to other people.
I was thinking this morning that I've written a lot of resumes, but mostly to
give to employers as a formality. I've never been unemployed between jobs
partially because I started life with a number of advantages not given to
others. This isn't a political thing; it's just the facts about my life.

